# Buzzman's Mercedes



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Upon going to CES there was a few number of cars that I was very excited to listen to and Don's Benz was one of them. Having seen the impressive build, it was a mustt listen for me so I contacted Don to make sure I could have some seat time. I knew this would probably be my only time to get to demo the Phass products. Only other time I have heard about this product is from my buddy Tristan, who says his Phass amplifier is probably top two best of all the amplifiers he ever had, and he has had a couple in his closet. 

It was Wednesday night when we finally hooked up. Lets remmeber, I had very high hopes for this car sounding good. Being disappointed many times with cars from USACi, I was sure this would not be. Again, with my little monkey cd case which carries my beloved Audionutz collection, I was ready for a listen.

First I started off with some familiar instrumental tracks. Right off the bat I knew it was going to be a great listening experience. The stage was high above the dash the entire time and never pulled down. The width did not extend pass the pillars however. The guitar strings had a nice pluck to them and was full bodied. The saxes sounded realistic and warm and full. The kick drums were decent but the instruments had a very refined sound to them. The separation of the instruments and resolution is veryy good.

Then I knew his midrange and tweets were very good so I was excited to put in some vocals. I love a system with great vocal presence, melts my heart! lol First up was Diana Krall. WOW! her voice was centered and and mid windshield. She sounded velvety smooth with roundedness characteristic to her voice. Again, "realistic" is the word. Jacintha was next of course. Again, her voice was velvety smooth with just the right amount of warmthness with resolution. We went on to listen to 20 more minutes of great vocals and I was loving the sound. Overall, the resolution and the realism of the mid and upper frequencies in the car was amazing.

Overall, it was a greatttt listening experience for me. I have heard many great things about Phass and it surely did not disappoint me. Phass really makes great products, and when cost is no object, they are up there with the best of them.

Here is a link to the build for those who do not know:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uzzmans-03-mercedes-s500-system-overhaul.html


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

I really wished I had more time to test the dynamics of the system, but the wifey was waiting outside the car, and I was too hooked to the vocals. 30 min of standing in a las vegas parking lot was enough for her to endure. hehe


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Even when cost is an issue they are still amazing!!! Having products from the $450 range and up makes them an amazing option for the live music experience. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Chad, many thanks for your kind words. It was a pleasure to meet you and give you a demo, and I am glad you enjoyed the experience. Because I had the system up and running only on Tuesday afternoon, had noise issues that I still have to resolve, hadn't properly set gains and had very little time to tune the system, your positive remarks are even more exciting for me to read. My goal has always been to build a system that creates a realistic music listening experience in my car, and I knew you were totally immersed in the music once you closed your eyes and leaned back in the driver's seat. You are an excellent listener. Too many people get in a car and focus on the technical aspects of what they are hearing, and not on whether the music played on that system makes them feel as though they are in the venue of the recording, with the musicians in front of them. Given my current tweeter location I may never be able to get my stage width to extend beyond the pillars. But, if the benefit is more of a 3D listening experience, that's a sacrifice I will make every day. I will be sending my processor out this week for testing to address the noise issues I have had, and will continue to tweak and tune till I am as satisfied as can be. Then, I will have you come visit me in AZ for a weekend and you can sit in the driver's seat for a while again.  By the way, the Phass amps powering my tweeters/midranges and midbasses are RMS rated at 25 watts and 50 watts, respectively.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Been wondering about these products for some time.. Love the review


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Great job Chad! I wish I could have been there with you, next year for sure!! I am curious about those amps, dollar per watt they are expensive!! Sounds like they are worth it though!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Chad,

Thanks for the review! I'm super excited to hear this car!

Don,

Out of curiosity, is the install currently using the custom Flexunits for mid bass?

Thanks!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Chad,
> 
> Thanks for the review! I'm super excited to hear this car!
> 
> ...


Gabe, I am presently using the Phass MD 0790 6.5" midbasses. I have decided that I am going to either keep using those or revert back to the Phass MD 0875 8" midbasses I used previously and stay all Phass. There is a real synergy among these components that I have decided not to mess with. Also, by the time you visit with me I will be using the new FD 0590 5" full-range as my midrange in place of the FD 0496 4" version that's in the car now. And, the Phass SW 1025 10" subwoofer, which I used with great success in my previous car, has been tweaked a bit, and the parameters are perfect for an AP application! So I am trying to figure out how to implement two of those puppies into Da Benz.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Gabe, I am presently using the Phass MD 0790 6.5" midbasses. I have decided that I am going to either keep using those or revert back to the Phass MD 0875 8" midbasses I used previously and stay all Phass. There is a real synergy among these components that I have decided not to mess with. Also, by the time you visit with me I will be using the new FD 0590 5" full-range as my midrange in place of the FD 0496 4" version that's in the car now. And, the Phass SW 1025 10" subwoofer, which I used with great success in my previous car, has been tweaked a bit, and the parameters are perfect for an AP application! So I am trying to figure out how to implement two of those puppies into Da Benz.


Looks like I'm making a summer trip to Scottsdale!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

buzz!! called you back. you must be stuck in your car listening to Diana Krall


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Looks like I'm making a summer trip to Scottsdale!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jacob, let's plan on it. We have a room for you at Chez Gibson and the Mrs. is a gourmet chef.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Gabe, I am presently using the Phass MD 0790 6.5" midbasses. I have decided that I am going to either keep using those or revert back to the Phass MD 0875 8" midbasses I used previously and stay all Phass. There is a real synergy among these components that I have decided not to mess with. Also, by the time you visit with me I will be using the new FD 0590 5" full-range as my midrange in place of the FD 0496 4" version that's in the car now. And, the Phass SW 1025 10" subwoofer, which I used with great success in my previous car, has been tweaked a bit, and the parameters are perfect for an AP application! So I am trying to figure out how to implement two of those puppies into Da Benz.


Wow. Sensitivity of 95db on those 8s. That's pretty unreal for a mobile driver.

Did you end up having the ATs built?


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> buzz!! called you back. you must be stuck in your car listening to Diana Krall


:laugh: Jim, I got your message. I was in the car alright, but I was trying to identify noise causing culprits. I will hit you back later man.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Dang Chad, You get to listen to all the great cars...

Next Year I'll be at CES, let's all meet.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Jacob, let's plan on it. We have a room for you at Chez Gibson and the Mrs. is a gourmet chef.


I'm in!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> Chad, many thanks for your kind words. It was a pleasure to meet you and give you a demo, and I am glad you enjoyed the experience. Because I had the system up and running only on Tuesday afternoon, had noise issues that I still have to resolve, hadn't properly set gains and had very little time to tune the system, your positive remarks are even more exciting for me to read. My goal has always been to build a system that creates a realistic music listening experience in my car, and I knew you were totally immersed in the music once you closed your eyes and leaned back in the driver's seat. You are an excellent listener. Too many people get in a car and focus on the technical aspects of what they are hearing, and not on whether the music played on that system makes them feel as though they are in the venue of the recording, with the musicians in front of them. Given my current tweeter location I may never be able to get my stage width to extend beyond the pillars. But, if the benefit is more of a 3D listening experience, that's a sacrifice I will make every day. I will be sending my processor out this week for testing to address the noise issues I have had, and will continue to tweak and tune till I am as satisfied as can be. Then, I will have you come visit me in AZ for a weekend and you can sit in the driver's seat for a while again.  By the way, the Phass amps powering my tweeters/midranges and midbasses are RMS rated at 25 watts and 50 watts, respectively.


Isn't that the ONLY way to listen?  Without letting visually looking at speaker placement and other aspects draw you away from the music?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

DAT said:


> Dang Chad, You get to listen to all the great cars...
> 
> Next Year I'll be at CES, let's all meet.


I love music and I especially love good sound! hehe Even the shapest tools in the shed need sharpening every so often, and it sure has been refined now after CES! hehe 

I had a greatttt time there! 2 years in a row for me.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> Chad, many thanks for your kind words. It was a pleasure to meet you and give you a demo, and I am glad you enjoyed the experience. Because I had the system up and running only on Tuesday afternoon, had noise issues that I still have to resolve, hadn't properly set gains and had very little time to tune the system, your positive remarks are even more exciting for me to read. My goal has always been to build a system that creates a realistic music listening experience in my car, and I knew you were totally immersed in the music once you closed your eyes and leaned back in the driver's seat. You are an excellent listener. Too many people get in a car and focus on the technical aspects of what they are hearing, and not on whether the music played on that system makes them feel as though they are in the venue of the recording, with the musicians in front of them. Given my current tweeter location I may never be able to get my stage width to extend beyond the pillars. But, if the benefit is more of a 3D listening experience, that's a sacrifice I will make every day. I will be sending my processor out this week for testing to address the noise issues I have had, and will continue to tweak and tune till I am as satisfied as can be. Then, I will have you come visit me in AZ for a weekend and you can sit in the driver's seat for a while again.  By the way, the Phass amps powering my tweeters/midranges and midbasses are RMS rated at 25 watts and 50 watts, respectively.


U know whats funny Don? You know how I arm myself with my MONKEY filled with Audionutz CDs. People would kinda laugh at it when i open it up, they think I am going to put in some Vanilla ice or Dr. Dre or something! lol But when I went to the Dyn room and Emilios did not want me to leave with the CDs, he wanted me to leave em there for him to demo for CES. I went to the Tad room and the cheif engineer was the same way. And also, the YG acoustic room. They all wanted to jack my CDS!!! hehe Jacintha was the song that they all was like WOWW.. And that song sounded amazing in your car!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> U know whats funny Don? You know how I arm myself with my MONKEY filled with Audionutz CDs. People would kinda laugh at it when i open it up, they think I am going to put in some Vanilla ice or Dr. Dre or something! lol But when I went to the Dyn room and Emilios did not want me to leave with the CDs, he wanted me to leave em there for him to demo for CES. I went to the Tad room and the cheif engineer was the same way. And also, the YG acoustic room. They all wanted to jack my CDS!!! hehe Jacintha was the song that they all was like WOWW.. And that song sounded amazing in your car!


Chad, that's what happens when you show up with music that people actually want to listen to that is well recorded.  Steve knows what he is doing with his CD compilations. Too many people attend these shows and bring "audiophile" slop to audition systems; stuff that will put you to sleep in an instant.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I got a Buzzman demo in my driveway the other day so you all can suck it, haha!

Buzzman, what size sealed enclosure is recommended for those Phass 10's? You can probably figure out why I'm asking...

And where are you guys getting the Audionutz CD'S? I've pm'ed the Audionutz guy here and emailed externally in the past and haven't gotten any response. Maybe you have to "know somebody"?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

ISTundra said:


> I got a Buzzman demo in my driveway the other day so you all can suck it, haha!
> 
> Buzzman, what size sealed enclosure is recommended for those Phass 10's? You can probably figure out why I'm asking...
> 
> And where are you guys getting the Audionutz CD'S? I've pm'ed the Audionutz guy here and emailed externally in the past and haven't gotten any response. Maybe you have to "know somebody"?


The collection made by Steve Head. He is realllly busy with school, so responding to PMs and emails are very difficult. But if you are interested PM me your email and I can have him contact you about making some! ITs a realllly great collection, even the uber expensive high end home guys loved it.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

Se7en said:


> Wow. Sensitivity of 95db on those 8s. That's pretty unreal for a mobile driver.


Yes, indeed, and they are extremely dynamic. It's all part of the Phass philosophy of using lightweight paper cones to build speakers of better than average to high sensitivity and moderate impedance so you don't have a sound system that becomes what Shogo Kurokochi likes to call " room heaters."

Did you end up having the ATs built?[/QUOTE]

No.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Don's Phass Benz is what convinced me to move into a Phass 3 way set up. I've had my driver arrangement in its present state for 1.5 year now. I can say its better than ever. Being new in car audio, naturally I had some hurdles to overcome with my install all the right amps and the understanding of tuning compromises and the right DSP processing. 

The audio junkie impulse to upgrade is somewhat quiet, but not gone. However, my next change will be with adding the 4 inch mid/range - full/range driver to my kicks. I openly look forward to going with the Phass FD 0496 full/range. With prior knowledge of what they can do, Its a gimme. My current DTM25 does have some limit, But its one powerful small format and can go down to 800hz. I've used it in several ways, m/r and as tweeter. Rather than DTM25 I would have named it SLM25 - (SWEET LITTLE MIDRANGE). I'll certainly hangon to it for future projects that's forsure.

I've heard Don's car with various Phass drivers and have always enjoyed the sense of realism, staging, depth, without edge and drivers barking in your face. If its wasn't for Don's awesome customer service and True Love of Music, And the tune time in the drivers seat. My TL would sound nothing like it does today. Anyone wanting to hear my car in the LA area just hit me up, My schedule is easy to work with.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

ISTundra said:


> I got a Buzzman demo in my driveway the other day so you all can suck it, haha!
> 
> Buzzman, what size sealed enclosure is recommended for those Phass 10's? You can probably figure out why I'm asking...
> 
> And where are you guys getting the Audionutz CD'S? I've pm'ed the Audionutz guy here and emailed externally in the past and haven't gotten any response. Maybe you have to "know somebody"?


Todd, it will work best in a ported enclosure. Let's chat about how we might be able to make that work. I am doing some calculations relative to both sealed and ported now.

I can connect you with Steve for his CDs as well. I have a ton of them.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Buzzman said:


> Todd, it will work best in a ported enclosure. Let's chat about how we might be able to make that work. I am doing some calculations relative to both sealed and ported now.
> 
> I can connect you with Steve for his CDs as well. I have a ton of them.


Don, can you find out some info for me on these CDs also???


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Don, can you find out some info for me on these CDs also???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Email sent to you and ISTundra.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Buzz's car is the only car where I have feel in love with a female vocalist. I listened at one of the GTG a few years back. I couldn't beleive how real it all was.

Ed


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

emrliquidlife said:


> Buzz's car is the only car where I have feel in love with a female vocalist. I listened at one of the GTG a few years back. I couldn't beleive how real it all was.
> 
> Ed


Hey Ed, many thanks for your very kind endorsement. There have been many changes since you last heard my car, all for the better. I think now you will want to marry that female vocalist you fell in love with.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

The car is nice, but I miss Buzz!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> The car is nice, but I miss Buzz!


Oh, how nice. I miss the So. Cal. crew too. Now, I am gonna cry. :bigcry:


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

monkeyboy said:


> The car is nice, but I miss Buzz!


Hey back off my Buzz!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Buzzman said:


> Oh, how nice. I miss the So. Cal. crew too. Now, I am gonna cry. :bigcry:


I will be out in Scottsdale for the Good Guys show this weekend. Driving out with dad.

No audio in his car but the beautiful noise of a 550 horsepower Ford motor. I will look for you while I am there.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> I will be out in Scottsdale for the Good Guys show this weekend. Driving out with dad.
> 
> No audio in his car but the beautiful noise of a 550 horsepower Ford motor. I will look for you while I am there.


Cool! I will shoot you a PM with my cell. I would love to get together and check out your Dad's car. I just dropped Da Benz off to have the final work on my makeover completed. If we are lucky I will have my front stage and modified Bit One operating for this weekend, but just no sub.


----------

